# What about butler pa??



## bike (Jan 12, 2014)

??????????????????????


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah! What about Butler....


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

Wondering that my self.. How is it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 12, 2014)

I love going to the butler swap but I've missed the last 4, looks like I'll miss this one too.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I love going to the butler swap but I've missed the last 4, looks like I'll miss this one too.




Is it worth a two hr drive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 12, 2014)

7 days away, might go, might not,


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2014)

*Very much so!*



Crazybikelady said:


> Is it worth a two hr drive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Unless blizzard- but I have done that too- used to drive from NJ- not gonna make it this year but would love to hear about it


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Is it worth a two hr drive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Only two hours! That's well worth it. It takes me about 12 hours.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

catfish said:


> Only two hours! That's well worth it. It takes me about 12 hours.




NICE! I'll for sure try to get there!! You goin catfish??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> NICE! I'll for sure try to get there!! You goin catfish??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Too soon to tell.


----------



## kos22us (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Is it worth a two hr drive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




2 hour drive for me also, still debating on wether to go or not, havent been before so id like to check it out


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

kos22us said:


> 2 hour drive for me also, still debating on wether to go or not, havent been before so id like to check it out




Where ya comin from? I've never been either, but would really like to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 12, 2014)

If your coming from a long distance contact the Days Inn for a room and tell them you are coming for the swap and they should give you a discounted rate.  I was $50 a few years ago.  Its pretty cool to stumble out of your cozy room in the morning and check out the show.  Its a nice change of pace from the other shows I go to where I arrive all strung out and exhausted from a long all night drive.


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 12, 2014)

*Butler*

6 hours there is no way Maria will be able to handle my brostration for 6 hours in the car.. If you are coming or passing threw Virginia beach, hit me up with pics and I'll pay 50 over what u paid have a epic week cabers

View attachment 131988


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> 6 hours there is no way Maria will be able to handle my brostration for 6 hours in the car.. If you are coming or passing threw Virginia beach, hit me up with pics and I'll pay 50 over what u paid have a epic week cabers
> 
> View attachment 131988




Now that's hilarious!! Of course I could, Mung!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kos22us (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Where ya comin from? I've never been either, but would really like to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





im comin from lewistown, PA   its about smack dab in the center of the state,  trexlertown is about 2 hours straight east of me & butler is about 2 hours straight west of me        this is an indoor show which i think would be pretty cool, i almost went last year then backed out at the last second, im trying to make an appearance this year, i may also list some stuff for sale for pickup at the butler swap, any interest generated would certainly help my decison making   we'll see


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 13, 2014)

What are the hours for this shindig??


----------



## kos22us (Jan 14, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> What are the hours for this shindig??






8am to 12pm


I have a bunch of stuff to do Sunday so won't be able to setup, I have to make the thunder run ... blow in blow out, I'll will be listing some bikes ans such wed. night in the sell section for pickup at the butler swap


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 15, 2014)

For me its a 800 mile round trip and the weather up on that end of the pa.turnpike can get nasty.Thats about a 4 hour ride one way and the last time I was up there it took me 11 hours to get home.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2014)

Would love to go, but just not up to the 13 hour roundtrip + hotel when my for sale inventory is low and buying tendencies have tapered off.
Hope you guys that go find that special bike or part and take some pics.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Would love to go, but just not up to the 13 hour roundtrip + hotel when my for sale inventory is low and buying tendencies have tapered off.
> Hope you guys that go find that special bike or part and take some pics.
> Chris




Chris, you're missing a great opportunity to try to sell your '38 aluminum Shelby hornlight. I'm considering making the trip, I've got one more Delta Firefly Reflector to sell.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2014)

The thing with rare bicycle parts is that they typically go on rare bicycles and their isn't the demand at fmv without a destination..
There will come a time when my Shelby '38 Al hornlight will find the right bike after being recognized by someone who knows what the hell it is in context of need/when will another one come up?.

I'll wait it out before strapping it on and heading to Butler even though potential buyers handling it will help me close the sale.

I would appreciate your assistance in selling my hornlight... perhaps a bundle offer + reflector with your friends at Rat Rod Bikes.

Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> What are the hours for this shindig??




If you scroll down there is a flyer for it: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51215-Butler-PA-Swap-Meet-is-January-19th-2014


You might want to get there before 8:00 though....


----------



## spook1s (Jan 16, 2014)

Of course you want to get there before 8:00am...  With a 6:00am setup time.. By 6:30am all of the good stuff will be bought up!  Probably bought up the night before!!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 16, 2014)

*butler*

Well worth the trip if you are only 2 hours away!


----------



## spook1s (Jan 20, 2014)

How was it??? Anybody take any pictures?  Get anything good?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 23, 2014)

Really? Nobody on here went to this swap?


----------



## bike (Jan 23, 2014)

*sheeeeeesh*

wtf?  I need a fix!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 29, 2014)

*Butler pa pictures*

Did anybody get pictures of butler pa this year or can tell us about it.If someone did can you point me in the right direction


----------

